# Nuggets C Nene out with strained right calf



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> *AUBURN HILLS, Mich. (AP)—Denver Nuggets center Nene did not play against the Detroit Pistons because of a strained right calf.
> 
> Nene was inactive Wednesday night after he was injured during a 21-point, nine-rebound performance the previous night against the Washington Wizards.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-nuggets-nene


----------

